# Elektronikas pamati >  Elektromotors

## TheOnly

Labdien.

Es vēlētos zināt, vai ir iespējams elektromotoru griezt uz otru pusi??

Esmu dzirdējis par polaritātes maiņu, bet nezinu, kā to paveikt. 

Izmantoju līdzstrāvu.

----------


## AndrisZ

Kāds motors?

----------


## juris90

> Labdien.
> 
> Es vēlētos zināt, vai ir iespējams elektromotoru griezt uz otru pusi??
> 
> Esmu dzirdējis par polaritātes maiņu, bet nezinu, kā to paveikt. 
> 
> Izmantoju līdzstrāvu.


 ja tas ir lidzstravas motors tad tikai plusa vadu ar minusa vadu uz motora samaini vietam.

----------


## TheOnly

Paldies. Tagad saprotu. 
' 
Mans mērķis ir uztaisīt pulti mašīnītei. Uz priekšu viņa iet, bet šī līdzstrāvas kustība notiek caur kaut kādu shēmu. Te ir daudz rezistoru u.c. "verķu" (nezinu kā sauc). Kā es šo virzienu varētu apgriezt saglabājot iepriekšējo

----------


## Vads

Izveidot uz tālvadību vai ar vada palīdzību?

----------


## TheOnly

Iesākumā vēlētos izveidot ar vadu, lai saprastu veidošanas procesu.

----------


## Janis1279

> Paldies. Tagad saprotu. 
> ' 
> Mans mērķis ir uztaisīt pulti mašīnītei. Uz priekšu viņa iet, bet šī līdzstrāvas kustība notiek caur kaut kādu shēmu. Te ir daudz rezistoru u.c. "verķu" (nezinu kā sauc). Kā es šo virzienu varētu apgriezt saglabājot iepriekšējo


 Labākais veids būtu izpētīt elementu bāzi: iespējams ir pieejami (tīklā piemēram ) jau ģatavi risinājumi uz esošo elementu bāzes, bet priekšzināšanas drīzāk vēlamas. Nodedzināt esošu sistēmu arī nav liela māka.

----------


## Vads

Cik saprotu ir mašinīte ar motoriņu, un gribi uztaisīt uz vadību un vadības pulti - lai varētu to dzenāt uz priekšu un atpakaļ?   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

ir 2 varianti - ar 2 baterijām(aķiem) un 1 pārslēdzi (2 slēdžiem) 
vai 1 bateriju (aķi) un 2 pārslēdžiem(4 slēdžiem).

----------


## Vads

Vienkāršāk būtu ar vienu slēdzi, loģiski, lūk šādu, kuram pat ir vidusstāvoklis (OFF).

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu ja, un tad to visu aizstāj ar tranzistoriem.

----------


## TheOnly

Paldies par atbildēm.

Sanāk, ka man vienkāršāk būtu ņemt nost to rūpnīcas shēmiņu (pārtaisu gatavu mašīnīti) un taisīt līdzīgi, ka ieteica Raimonds1. Tikai nesapratu 1. variantā - viena baterija taču jāliek pretēji, lai tas motors grieztos pretēji. Cik es saprotu man ir 3 V līdzstrāvas elektromotoriņš - darbojas uz divām AA baterijām, tātad, lai varētu izpildīt pirmo variantu man vajag vēl vienu 2 AA bateriju turētāju.

Kas īsti varētu notikt, ja es noņemtu to rūpnīcas shēmiņu????

----------


## Raimonds1

Kada izskatās rūpnīcas shēma?

Tas pirmais variants ir tikai didaktiskos nolūkos, lai saprastu, kā vispār šo realizē un jā, tad vajadzētu otru 3 voltu barošanas avotu tajā shēmā.

----------


## Vads

priekš kam vajag otru ?   ::  
uztaisi uz vienu slēdzi kas mania polaritāti to slēdzot un viss

----------


## TheOnly

Manuprāt, tā shēma bija domāta skaņas radīšanai, jo mašīnītei sākumā bija kaut kāda skaņa kā "motora rūkoņa". No shēmas iet vadi uz baterijām, galveno slēdzi, skaļrunīti. 

Ps. Skaļrunītis jau sen vairs nav  ::

----------


## TheOnly

> priekš kam vajag otru ?   
> uztaisi uz vienu slēdzi kas mania polaritāti to slēdzot un viss


 Nedaudz sīkāk, esmu iesācējs un vēlos iemācīties, bet gadījumā nezinat labu elektronikas grāmatu???

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.openbookproject.net/books/so ... pical.html
http://www.openbookproject.net/books/so ... itches.pdf
Ansver6 DPDT
http://www.openbookproject.net/books/so ... cmotor.pdf
Noskaidro jēdzienus un uz priekšu
http://datuve.lv/

----------


## Vads

No shēmas aiziet vadi uz motoriņu?
un vispār, iemet kādu bildi, lai zin' ap ko lietas grozās un tieši redz kā tās var risināt   ::

----------


## Vads

vienkāršākā shēma:

----------


## TheOnly

[attachment=0:10qmf2zk]P1060042.JPG[/attachment:10qmf2zk]
[attachment=1:10qmf2zk]P1060043.JPG[/attachment:10qmf2zk]

Jautājiet, ja kas neskaidrs.

----------


## TheOnly

> vienkāršākā shēma:


 DPDT slēdzis skaitās tas kuram ir ON-OFF-ON vai ON-ON???

----------


## Vads

http://images.google.lv/images?hl=lv&cl ... q=&start=0

Teiši nemācēšu pateikt.
On-Off-On vienkārši ir ar viduspozīciju, kad vispār ir partraukta ķēde, bet var lietot arī On-On.

----------


## Janis1279

> DPDT slēdzis skaitās tas kuram ir ON-OFF-ON vai ON-ON???


 ieskaties arī šeit :
http://www.kpsec.freeuk.com/components/switch.htm

----------


## guguce

Ir specializētas mikrenes videomaģiem kaseti iekšā, ārā. 
Tāpat arī CD. Tikai viņām vēl vajag barošanu.

----------


## Raimonds1

> DPDT slēdzis skaitās tas kuram ir ON-OFF-ON vai ON-ON???


  otrās adreses answer 6 shēma. Pie sledžu vidusizvadiem motoru.

----------


## Vads

> DPDT slēdzis skaitās tas kuram ir ON-OFF-ON vai ON-ON???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   otrās adreses answer 6 shēma. Pie sledžu vidusizvadiem motoru.


 Manā shema arī bija domāts tāds princips  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

> Pie sledžu vidusizvadiem motoru.


 Nav obligāti. Tā shēma vienlīdz labi darbosies ja bateriju un motoru samainīs vietām.

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu ja, bet didaktiski tālāk turpināt pārejos šī slēguma atvasinājumus nebūs ērti.

----------


## Vads

> Pie sledžu vidusizvadiem motoru.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Nav obligāti. Tā shēma vienlīdz labi darbosies ja bateriju un motoru samainīs vietām.


 It kā jā, bet tad uz motoru ietu nevis divi davi bet četri, kas protams būtu neērts un ne visai pareizs risinājums :P

----------


## TheOnly

Ok. Paldies par ieteikumiem.

Es norāvu nost to shēmiņu un pielodēju vadus pēc šīs shēmas - [attachment=0:rmqf9pxm]reverse.gif[/attachment:rmqf9pxm] Mašīnīte iet.

Vēlreiz paldies.

----------


## Vads

Pareiz' ka iet  ::  savādāk nemaz nevarēja būt  ::

----------

